# 1



## Enigma

ten characters


----------



## Enigma




----------



## Dr. Metallic

This picture of the sad girl is beautiful. Are there more?


----------



## Enigma

ahhh, so many.....


----------



## Enigma




----------



## Enigma




----------



## Enigma

Unlike other blogs I have seen elsewhere, it seems that here each blog entry shows up as a separate thing to viewers? 1,2,3... etc... so I am not sure if I will post my blog as continuious comments, or neweach time..... or am I missing something?


----------



## Enigma




----------



## Dr. Metallic

Are they all by the same artist? Did you draw them?

The column on the left shows each individual blog title. The column on the right shows responses to every blog in chronological order.


----------



## Enigma

I have sketched some, but none of these are mine. I like to collect pictures that speak to me or move me in some way. The artist of teh last two is amzing - Zindy.


----------

